# I pad I.D. for face time



## marathonman (May 6, 2012)

I'm trying to log on to face time from my ipad but it keeps
telling me i was signed out of facetime because id or password
changed. yet i have no problem with id or password in apps -itune store


----------



## THamri (May 15, 2012)

It is the same as your iTunes email and password. Make sure your FaceTime is turned on under settings and while you're there check to make sure the email is correct.


----------

